# A Public Service Announcement from the U.S. War Department



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*>>> KOZZMAN'S PROFILE <<<*
_
Kozz is coming home soon™. It's the military, the exact when® is not public information. But, it's soon™ enough that packages launched now, will arrive close to the same time he arrives._​


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow you seem to like abuse Gosh.... your holy war is now spilling over to our troops....You may want to remove this before he sees it.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Pffft Kozz is already destroying my mailbox, might as well go out in a blaze of glory (plus, he really deserves to have his house blown apart since he's finally coming home from the desert)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gosh said:


> Pffft Kozz is already destroying my mailbox, might as well go out in a blaze of glory (plus, he really deserves to have his house blown apart since he's finally coming home from the desert)


*Brain: *Trust us, Kozz is the least of your worries...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Kozz, it's going to hurt a little, but we're only doing it because we care about ya'...


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

YES! Go time fellas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

....noted


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

*pulls back the bolt*


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Kozzy is a great target for my very first puff bomb :banana:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

:u

Subscribed. And....


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Need someone to PM me ol' Kozz's info, I'm not old enough to see it yet I don't think. Then it's go time!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This should be fun....


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

I will need the target coordinates as well.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate you all


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

this excites me!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder how many flavors of blunt wraps I can find??? 

Or...maybe some replacement fingers to fix up the ones he will lose after opening the incoming ordinance he will be receiving soon...hey Kozz...

Duck, Mo-Fo!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

WTF Mark, you too? A BETRAYAL!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> WTF Mark, you too? A BETRAYAL!


I know we're Bro's, but that only goes so far, you've earned this one!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

9405503699300458269362
Welcome home Adam!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

This makes me glad I bombed BC


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

he who lives by the drop shipment, dies by the drop shipment...let the games begin

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Noted, subscribed, and prepped.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

# 9101969010383312445973
Come home safe and soon.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *F**k your mailbox and f**k your wish list... Incoming 9101901065315522219334

*Pinky: *Narf! BOOM!!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

How are you gentlemen !! 
All your base are belong to us. 
You are on the way to destruction.


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome poster work.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

0310 3490 0000 0241 0900
9102 9315 0292 8068 0006 12

F your couch Adam.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Adam, I was already excited about sending your dumb ass some cigars. After what you did to me today, though, it's freakin' turned into a war.

Edit: photos of the carnage he brought upon me will be uploaded after work.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308246-hey-kozzman-catch-mofo.html

He he he


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

On it's way...


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0459 7336 64

Ain't gonna lie Kozz, this is the first bomb I had to shape, not to maximize damage, just the opposite. This ones gonna hurt!!!!!

You deserve it though.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bob, I hope you know I'm going to destroy you when I get back stateside. You've bombed me like 4 or 5 times now. Game on


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> Game on


yes it is. This is going to be Legen (I hope you aren't lactose intolerant because the second half of the word is) DARY!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Apparently my friend's mailbox looks like Jessica Alba because it seems like everyone wants to f*ck it. If someone bombed me Jessica Alba, I would totally be cool with it. Just sayin'


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> How are you gentlemen !!
> All your base are belong to us.
> You are on the way to destruction.


Kozz: What You Say!!
Dav0: You Have No Chance To Survive Make Your Time
Dav0: Ha Ha Ha
PostalWorker: Kozzman!
Kozz:Take Down Every "ZIG"
Kozz: You Know What You Doing
Kozz: Move "ZIG"
Kozz: For Great Justice!
Dav0: 0310 2640 0000 6240 2668


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! breath MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

If somebody can PM me the address I will get in on this.....any chance to support somebody coming home from the desert! This will officially be my first bomb!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> Apparently my friend's mailbox looks like Jessica Alba because it seems like everyone wants to f*ck it. If someone bombed me Jessica Alba, I would totally be cool with it. Just sayin'


Anyone else wondering how many Jessica Alba pics he gets now?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

9101 9690 0716 4786 1289 84 

Head ups Kozz. Other part of that Amazon order finally shipped. I'd add this to my other post but, yea, that's VERBOTEN now. :bawling:


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Incoming Adam, i think its pretty damn cool. Little something to show my appreciation of what you've done brother.
F#&@ thy couch.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rommy, I swear to God if you bombed me one of those Ron Mexico aberrations, I will treasure it forever *shakes fist meancingly*


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Rommy, I swear to God if you bombed me one of those Ron Mexico aberrations, I will treasure it forever *shakes fist meancingly*


They're basically Anejos after 6 months!
lol no Kozzy i like you far too much for that. I gave this "drop-shipping" that you're so fond of a try.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Speaking of public announcements, I'm officially back home in georgia!


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Speaking of public announcements, I'm officially back home in georgia!


Welcome home bro! Thank you for your service and its great you're back in country safe.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Speaking of public announcements, I'm officially back home in georgia!


*Brain:* Welcome back!!! Glad to have you back safe...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back and a sincere thanks for your service!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome home. I'm glad you're safely home.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

glad you made it back in one piece Adam. 
poor guy makes it through a war and get's home and gets blown to pieces!!!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome home soldier! Glad youre back in the good ol
U S of A!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Speaking of public announcements, I'm officially back home in georgia!


Welcome home!

F your couch.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Adam, glad you made it home safely!! Welcome home buddy!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> Speaking of public announcements, I'm officially back home in georgia!


Welcome Home Adam! Good to know that you are back home and safe Brother.

Thank you for your service


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I'm glad to know you're back home safe and sound Adam! Thanks a bunch for your service, both to our country and the community here at Puff. You're a truly stand-up guy, you're a blast to talk with, and you give so freely and generously! I'm happy to see the great "turn-out" for your targeting and can't wait to start seeing the pictures of the carnage!

P.S. DUCK!!!!

Package 1: 9405510200830347460573
Package 2: No tracking or DC


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dammit nar


----------

